# Show us your MillerMods!



## jch79 (Sep 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new forum, Eric! :twothumbs







For anyone who doesn't have one of Eric's mods, put y'rself on his sign-up list - cause they're worth it! :naughty: It takes the kick-butt platform of the Arc AAA light, and gives it a little more... POWER!!!

 john


----------



## greg_in_canada (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's my MillerMods 3-level L0P






I've used it daily for 1.5 years and it still works great though the anodizing is worn off along the front edge of the head and the edges of the knurling. I use it 90% on low (~30mA to the LED), 10% medium (~90mA), and 10% on high (~270mA).

The clear heatshrink tubing allows for mouth holding. I also cut the back of the light off (where the ring attaches) to make it as short as my previous EDC (Arc AAA-P).

It's a great light and I'm sure Eric's newer ones are even better.

Greg


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 4, 2007)

Arc AA - 1.5 watt high - 50mA low - Cut & polished parabolic reflector - UWOJ emitter - Worth every penny I paid! :thumbsup:












CFU


----------



## mcmc (Sep 6, 2007)

John - nice idea for a thread =) I didn't even realize Eric has his own corner now - sweet! He deserves it.

Cool, looks like he ended up doing the SSC mod into the Arc AA for you after all! How has it been holding up, w/ the gummy dome of the SSC?


----------



## jch79 (Sep 6, 2007)

mcmc said:


> John - nice idea for a thread =) I didn't even realize Eric has his own corner now - sweet! He deserves it.
> 
> Cool, looks like he ended up doing the SSC mod into the Arc AA for you after all! How has it been holding up, w/ the gummy dome of the SSC?



:wave: Maurice! How's it been?

The Arc AA SSC mod was a bit of an experiment with Eric to see what could be done with it, since the Cree LED won't work with the Arc AA's layout . The "gummy" dome of the Seoul LED certainly isn't as ideal as the Cree's glass dome, and it has begun to collect some uninvited dusty guests. I've been limiting it in my EDC "rotation" to only once in a while, because of this.

Overall, I think it's a cool mod, but when the next Luxeon/Lumileds LED comes out, or if Seoul changes their dome material, this mod will be the GOODS! 

Eric, if you wanted to chime in and say anything about it, feel free! :thumbsup:

 john


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 6, 2007)

jch79, I have been told that you can clean the SSC dome with Isopropyl if it gets too contaminated.

I wouldn't mind getting one of My AA's seouled up...it's a sweet light with a Lux emitter, it could be devastaing with an SSC in there. 


CFU


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 8, 2007)

Tri Lux 2D 3 Watt


----------



## ampdude (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to have a Millermods L2P, but sadly sold it. :shakehead

I think it was brighter than the Cree/Rebel100 lights out now..

I hope we see something like that again!


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 11, 2007)

here's my Arc AAA XR-E,

i actually put this up on ebay, that was a big mistake, i felt lost without it and had to cancel the auction early.. i don't know what i was thinking

this beautiful beat up tool is now back on my keychain and works like a champ! thanks MillerMods!


----------



## cy (Sep 12, 2007)

hey Eric... anyway I can get a two stage Arc AA cree head?


----------



## mcmc (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like the Arc AA head doesn't allow enough material to cut away to shape the Cree's beam into something useful... A Rebel may work though?


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 23, 2007)

how about some outdoor beam shots compared to other flashlights


----------



## alex in germany (Sep 30, 2007)

jch79 said:


> For anyone who doesn't have one of Eric's mods, put y'rself on his sign-up list - cause they're worth it! :naughty:



Done......, nice Pic´s John. :thumbsup:
Thanks for making me spend more money on Flashlights :nana: 

But this time i will get it as a gift from my girlfriend.


Alex


----------



## randyo (Oct 7, 2007)

All lined up - from left to right:
All 2-stage:

AA 1.5W Lux x 90mA, AA 1W Lux x 60mA, AA 1.5W Lux x 60mA (Peak pocket body), AAA 1.25W Cree x 50mA, AAA 1W Lux x 60mA, AAA .75W Lux x 60mA, 0.75W Red Lux x 0.3W on a Peak Short body.


----------

